# Can anyone tell me how to replicate this ceiling texture?



## Cornerstonecon (Dec 16, 2015)

If anyone could please tell me how to replicate this ceiling texture in detail it would be greatly appreciated. It is a very small job that I have and I'm trying to avoid calling a drywaller simply due to the fact that it's such a small area. Any help would be awesome and please be clear in your explanation, as I am not totally familiar with all facet of drywall work. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Are you located in Ontario?


----------



## Cornerstonecon (Dec 16, 2015)

No sorry... Pittsburgh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like very thin mud rolled on. then wet sponged to create pattern. Give it a few minutes to set up a little and knock it down with a 14" to 18" blade.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Cornerstonecon said:


> Any help would be awesome and please be clear in your explanation, as I am not totally familiar with all facet of drywall work.
> View attachment 254514


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I would load a up a roller and roll it once only (one direction) with loose mud (20, setting), then just stop and let it firm up. Then take any sharp edge off with a damp sponge (be careful). Good enough for me.

But the real trick is to avoid a hump at the border of the patch. I'll keep that as a secret.

But what the heck do I know? I might be way off...


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

This site is for contractors


----------



## Cornerstonecon (Dec 16, 2015)

*Can Anyone Tell Me How To Replicate This Ceiling Texture?*

Thanks to all of you who actually tried helping with your responses.... I did some further research and it came out great. I am a finish carpenter who specializes in mostly kitchens and baths.... I didn't realize that wanting to get the opinions of my fellow peers would negate any general contracting qualifications that I might have had. Wish I had time to police the forums and, instead of helping, just be an A**! But oh well, back to work for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks like knock down stomp to me. Popular in the PGH area for quite a number of years.

Roll on thin mud.
Stomp with brush 
Let set up a bit and wipe lightly.


----------



## Cornerstonecon (Dec 16, 2015)

That's exactly what I had to do.... Thanks for the reply Mike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like a wadded up paper towel.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Cornerstonecon said:


> Thanks to all of you who actually tried helping with your responses.... I did some further research and it came out great. I am a finish carpenter who specializes in mostly kitchens and baths.... I didn't realize that wanting to get the opinions of my fellow peers would negate any general contracting qualifications that I might have had. Wish I had time to police the forums and, instead of helping, just be an A**! But oh well, back to work for me!



Nice intro and profile..........Sorry if I hurt your feelings..........:innocent:


----------

